# Konosuke Fujiyama for Masamoto KS for 1 month



## Chuckles

This may be a long shot but thought I'd try. I have a Konosuke Fujiyama 270 gyuto in white #1. I am wondering if there is anybody out there with a Masamoto KS 240 that might be interested in knife swapping for a month. The KS is used as a comparison so often that I am just dying to try one out but have no funds to make it happen. Here is a pic of he Konosuke. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

PM sent.


----------



## Chuckles

Done.


----------



## DeepCSweede

You can always count on Rick.


----------



## augerpro

Did this trade happen? Let's hear some reviews!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Well, Chuckles sold his Konosuke Fujiyama if that tells you anything.


----------



## Chuckles

Ha... Trade went off without a hitch. 

The Masamoto is a great knife. Everything that is said about the profile is right. Good steel gets sharp and retains it pretty well. Good knife to start with and build around. The Konosuke Fujiyama cuts better but is not as versatile for tasks like meat fabrication. 

The Konosuke was my gateway knife. Misono and Suisin got me into japanese carbon but it was this Konosuke that got me into the 'hard 'stuff'. I got a Mario just before this swap which made it possible to let the Kono out of my sight. Then while it was away I decided to fund Maxims Japan trip ands bought a Kato. While I still love the cutting ability of the Kono I was in deep sh!t and had to sell so I could sleep in my bed again. 

**** Note that in the OP I said I wanted to trade for a Masamoto because I couldn't afford to try one and had a Kato three weeks later. ****

BTW - My next thread will be: "Will turn tricks for Heiji 210 petty"


----------



## JohnnyChance

Chuckles said:


> BTW - My next thread will be: "Will turn tricks for Heiji 210 petty"



Ha! I bought your Fujiyama petty because I had just gotten a 210 Heiji Semi stainless petty and didn't really like it.


----------



## Chuckles

Could this be the beginning of the longest most drawn out partial trade ever?


----------

